# reptile expo.. what to expect at one?



## panda (May 23, 2011)

I plan on going to a reptile expo soon, probably pick up some furniture for my beardies, one of my boys is outgrowing his hide & basking tree... just wondering if anyone else has gone what to expect, i read somewhere about that you can bring pets.. is this a good idea or bad idea? i am kind of unsure if i would want to bring any of mine or not, it would be cool to have my beardies colors identified but again not sure i'd want to bring them because i dont know what to expect.
the next one is coming up soon for my area.. http://www.allanimalexpo.com/... possibly going to the next one


----------



## LovinHediges (Feb 6, 2010)

The BF and I just went to a reptile expo in the twin cities last weekend and I really didn't find it all that exciting. Lots of snakes and spiders at the one here... and one sad little chinchilla sitting in a cage waiting to be sold  The one here in MN also advertises that hedgehogs may be available for sale, but luckily it has only been once that I have seen them and I got into a heated discussion with the seller. Just be ready for sub-par conditions for some of the animals and lots of ridiculous people with crazy questions and notions. 
I would say don't bring your pets. There are enough people and other animals that it could stress out your pets and/or get them sick. To me it seems like a disaster waiting to happen.
Hopefully the expo in your area is different, but I would still recommend checking it out first and then if you feel it is safe to do so, bring your pets the next time.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

i had the same thing in mind.. to maybe just check it out & maybe bring one or two of my babies if i go again another time... but after reading your review i definitely wont bring them :? .. thanks for the heads up... hope i dont see any sad pets! :evil: i could see myself getting into a debate or two as well.
i think i'll just go with my safe plan & simply bring a couple quality pictures of my beardies instead just in case someone can identify colors for us.
i love any opportunities to show off my pets.. but not when its stressful or risky for them. i already know they are gorgeous :roll: so i dont really need to bring them there to have more people tell me so :lol: haha


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Expos are really exciting but they are also VERY frustrating to people trying to promote proper care. SOOO many animals sold on impulse to people who have no idea what they're getting into... it drives me insane. :\ Not to mention many people there with exotics take very poor care of their animals, and then pass that care onto the new buyers... :x Usually the herp people are a lot better, they all know their stuff and are pretty responsible but yeesh, get into mammals and you're looking at a sorry lot.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I haven't been to a reptile expo, but I have been to an animal convention, and I think they're somewhat similar.

The one I went to, SNACC, bans the selling of animals at the convention (but I'm sure some people buy some at the parking lot, etc >_<) and the breeders/stores there are on an invitation only basis (means there are more reputable breeders there). They had a reptile section there where I saw a lot of really cool animals, including gargoyle geckos, my favorite reptile ^_^

There were no hedgies at the convention, but there was one rat breeder and one chin breeder, and they were both very responsible.

So I don't know... I'd say to check out the website for the expo first and try to find out more about it... Perhaps search up some Youtube videos of the previous expos


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Shae the one you went to sounds pretty good... i am surprised to hear such extreme negative feed back.. so terribly sad. i mean i kinda figured there would be somethings i would disapprove of but wow.. so sad to hear so many people dont do research on their pets to take care of them.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

I've never seen mammals at any expo I've been to, all the ones I've been to were reptile only. I wouldn't bring your beardies like someone else said just because of risk of disease. I love going to expos, you see so many reptiles you'd never see otherwise. I even saw a crocodile and a couple venomous snakes at the last one I went to  At the last expo I went to I also bought a crested gecko and a ball python. Sadly the ball python ended up being very ill and passed despite vet care and the crested gecko has Floppy Tail Syndrome but is still going strong


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

You can bring pets, but it'd definitely not a good idea. You're not supposed to have them out around the other reptiles, because of the way some of them react, so they'll basically be stuffed in their carrier the whole time.
Also, be careful for overpriced items. People love to rip you off at those things; they tried to charge me almost double the price of what I got my reptisun 10.0 for. All of the things they have make it a bit overwhelming and disorienting, if it's anything like the ones I went to when I lived in New Hampshire.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for the additional input!
i love crested geckos, they are soo cute!!
& like i said I decided I am definitely not bringing them, just some pictures in case someone can identify their colors.
I have heard from some people that getting wood furniture at expos is cheaper than at the pet stores so I'll be looking to see if their prices are better than the stores. my little Orion is outgrowing his stuff & needs a new basking piece, hide & a new bath pretty soon, so if i can get deals there on anything it'd be great. we already checked out the prices at the stores so we'll be prepared in case they are over priced at the expo, i can imagine some people will try upping their prices. for some reason pet stores try selling wood furniture for obnoxious prices.. if i can get some deals i'll be really happy.
If we end up not buying anything it will still be cool to see the different animals/reptiles they may have. 
Im glad i got so many responses i feel like i know what to expect now


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

panda said:


> Shae the one you went to sounds pretty good... i am surprised to hear such extreme negative feed back.. so terribly sad. i mean i kinda figured there would be somethings i would disapprove of but wow.. so sad to hear so many people dont do research on their pets to take care of them.


Yeah, unfortunately a lot of people get carried away by how cute/cool the animals are and attempt to purchase on a whim >_<

But yes, I would agree in not bringing your pet with you. At the SNACC, all outside animals were banned, I believe. They didn't want to get the animals being showcased/other people's pets getting sick...

Also, you never know how your pet will react. I'm not very familiar with beardies, but I'd imagine a big crowded place where it's very loud won't exactly be a relaxing environment.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

the website mentions you can bring up to three of your own pets without having a booth, i thought it was kinda odd but thats what gave me the fleeting thought that maybe it would be cool to have the beardies colors identified, but thats why i came here to ask about the expos.. i am a worrier when it comes to my babies, i dont bring them just anywhere...

im just gunna bring some pictures with me instead.

if i didnt have any worries about bringing them, my little one Orion, would probably not care at all about being there, he is very chill and will sit on my shoulder or Ryan's shoulder through anything. Loki would probably go in his carrier or get wrapped in a blanket and be carried by me.. he is a big baby like that... any time i bring them out of the house i use their leashes, but i really only take them to the vet, out in the yard, and sometimes they come from my fiances house over to mine to visit family.
but since it will be my first time there and i dont know what to expect entirely i have decided on just pictures, especially after reading all the bad reviews shared here, if they arent properly caring for the animals it is highly likely they could be contagious, not worth it!


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

panda said:


> Thanks for the additional input!
> i love crested geckos, they are soo cute!!
> & like i said I decided I am definitely not bringing them, just some pictures in case someone can identify their colors.
> I have heard from some people that getting wood furniture at expos is cheaper than at the pet stores so I'll be looking to see if their prices are better than the stores. my little Orion is outgrowing his stuff & needs a new basking piece, hide & a new bath pretty soon, so if i can get deals there on anything it'd be great. we already checked out the prices at the stores so we'll be prepared in case they are over priced at the expo, i can imagine some people will try upping their prices. for some reason pet stores try selling wood furniture for obnoxious prices.. if i can get some deals i'll be really happy.
> ...


I know I can find cork bark and bamboo pieces way cheaper at expos then online or pet stores usually


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

bamboo would be great! i really hope they have some pretty but still affordable basking pieces when we go!


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

James is the same as Orion. He really doesn't care what's going on. On beardeddragon.org, there's a cool tutorial to make your own rock. That way it can be customized to your taste and is probably cheaper, if you're interested in that. Wood just worries me because of the possibility of mites.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

I've seen the tutorials, when we get the space to make custom cages we want to do something with that idea to make some gorgeous rooms for our babies.. i cant wait, Ryan has this idea to make corner cages that are large, they would be triangular in shape to fit the corner of a room and would be wide and probably a bit taller.. cant wait to have the space to do it! but for now space is limited.. but we could go ahead and make custom stuff for their homes now... good call, I'll have to bring it up to Ryan & see what he thinks, he is currently working at menards inbetween jobs so he could get discount on the supplies


----------

